# Lighthouse peppermill



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Just finished this one up today. Made from ambrosia maple, 11" tall. Used the Wagner texturing tool first, then cut the horizontal lines for the rows of bricks with a skew. There's also 3 windows that spiral up the sides. All the vertical lines are carved by hand. 4 coats of aerosol lacquer.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

that looks real nice.


----------



## blondewood (May 17, 2009)

That is such an original. Really awesome and shows a lot of patience and talent.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice job Mike.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Mike
That is awesome, I really like the design. :thumbsup: What or whose texturing wheel did you use?


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Insane! (in a good way)


----------



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

Speechless. That is incredible.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice idea great work.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Great idea and execution :thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Bob Willing said:


> Mike
> That is awesome, I really like the design. :thumbsup: What or whose texturing wheel did you use?


It's a Wagner texturing tool. I have the one with the larger teeth.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is, by far, the coolest pepper mill that I have ever seen Mike. I have to say that it is my favourite of all the mills that I have ever seen you turn. Absolutely awesome work. I love it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very creative idea mike. 
My dad would love that. He likes light houses. 
Nice detail.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That is one fine looking pepper mill. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous and unique pepper mill! The lighthouse design is really cool with all those awesome features like the windows, bricks, textures and grains. Amazing work!


----------

